
Show HN: MagicMovieSorter – yet another way to find movie to watch, magic way - kiosan
https://magicmoviesorter.com/
======
bradknowles
Doesn’t seem to work on iOS. ;(

~~~
kiosan
Did you select birthday in left menu?

